# Storage of drugs prior to starting treatment



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,
would really appreciate some reassurance....

we are due to start our first IVF cycle in January and had the drugs given to us when we had our planning appointment on 4th November. I put the drugs on one of the dining room chairs and haven't given them another thought until tonight....I'm now really panicking that I should have put them in the fridge as soon as we had them. I'm sure the nurse said we didn't have to store them in the fridge until they were opened but just looked on the box and it says for one drug, store under 25c and the other store between 2c and 25c. I'm now really paranoid that these drugs will be useless as have had the heating on obviously with the cold weather and am panicking that we won't be able to use them...feel such an idiot for not checking when we received them.

Hannah


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hannah,

Don't panic   according to the storage instructions you've noted then both can be stored up to 25c (a good few degrees above room temperature) so you don't need to put them in the fridge. I'm assuming your dining room isn't above 25c, if it were you'd be wearing your bikini in the house      

Maz x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh thank you very much for your reply, you've put my mind at rest....I've been    like a loon

Thank you,
lots of love
Hannah xx


----------

